# NEW record unemployment



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

*Unemployment*

Has hit yet anohter high, 27.2%, more than six million parados.

tragic. 

Personally, I feel I will never be able to return home, nor my kids will ever be able to call Spain home.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, sonrisa.

Where is home for you? Up north, things aren't THAT bad. Your kids will have a huge leg up on the competition if their English is as great as yours is.


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope this link works but it appeared on UK Yahoo! news this morning ahead of some expected dreadful figures on the economy in the UK:-

Yahoo! News UK & Ireland - Latest World News & UK News Headlines

regards


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> I'm sorry, sonrisa.
> 
> Where is home for you? Up north, things aren't THAT bad. Your kids will have a huge leg up on the competition if their English is as great as yours is.


Thanks, I dont plan to return in the near future...The point I was trying to make is that a county with no work is a place with no future for myself or my kids or many other families that have had to pack up their bags and leave. There is nothing to return to. There is simply no hope anymore. Its beyond tragic.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sonrisa said:


> Thanks, I dont plan to return in the near future...The point I was trying to make is that a county with no work is a place with no future for myself or my kids or many other families that have had to pack up their bags and leave. There is nothing to return to. There is simply no hope anymore. Its beyond tragic.


It is truly distressing to read that,Sonrisa,and there is really nothing anyone can say.

Governments all over Europe should be held to account for the misery they are inflicting on 'ordinary' people of all ages and nationalities whilst allowing the super-rich to fatten their bank balances even more.

Shame on them all...


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Spain?s jobless rate soars to a record high of 27.16 per cent - Europe - World - The Independent

How high can you go??

I am seriously wondering how it's all going to end.


On a different note, there's a new German party making waves which has even caught Merkel's attention.

Alternative Für Deutschland Polls At 5% - Business Insider

As a German, I'd vote for them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Spain?s jobless rate soars to a record high of 27.16 per cent - Europe - World - The Independent
> 
> How high can you go??
> 
> I am seriously wondering how it's all going to end.


You, and anybody who has the slighest interest in Spain.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything will turn out alright.
It seems to be the same strategy used by politicians from all parties by the look at the mess that we're in...


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> I'm sorry, sonrisa.
> 
> Where is home for you? Up north, things aren't THAT bad. Your kids will have a huge leg up on the competition if their English is as great as yours is.


Does speaking English actually offer any advantage for people wishing to stay in Spain anymore? I recently heard that the most popular language to currently learn in Spain is German as that is apparently the country where people believe they're most likely to find work in Europe at the moment but again, German isn't being learned as it offers a professional advantage for those staying in Spain, it is being learned with the aim of a possible relocation. I'm very sorry to hear of your troubles Sonrisa, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Unemployment continues to rise in the Canary Islands with the latest statistics over the lat quarter showing that the total number of unemployed on the islands is 385,600 people, which is a 34.27% of the population, and an increase of 4.68%

These figures place the Canary Islands third in Spain with the highest level of unemployment.* Andalucia is top of the unemployment list with 36.87% of its population, followed by Extremadura at 35.56% and then the Canary Islands at 34.27%* (7% above the Spanish National average of 27.16%.

These figures are based on data from the Labour Force Survey (LFS).


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess that in Andalucia women have lots of free time


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In Andalucía, there is no real industry and a lot of work rotates around agriculture so it is seasonal and people sign on and off the paro a lot. Currently around here, most of the olive work is done, the cherries are in flower (a bit late) and may be late for the season (June), almonds are not due until September/October/Novemnber, peaches August/September, membrillo October/November, apples and pears September - November, kakis October - December. Many will go to France for their apple season. In the tourist areas, it is too early for the main rush especially with the weather not being very good.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Billy England said:


> Does speaking English actually offer any advantage for people wishing to stay in Spain anymore? I recently heard that the most popular language to currently learn in Spain is German as that is apparently the country where people believe they're most likely to find work in Europe at the moment but again, German isn't being learned as it offers a professional advantage for those staying in Spain, it is being learned with the aim of a possible relocation. I'm very sorry to hear of your troubles Sonrisa, best wishes to you and your family.


I think it depends where you are, what your skills are, and who you know.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Lonely said:


> Unemployment continues to rise in the Canary Islands with the latest statistics over the lat quarter showing that the total number of unemployed on the islands is 385,600 people, which is a 34.27% of the population, and an increase of 4.68%
> 
> These figures place the Canary Islands third in Spain with the highest level of unemployment.* Andalucia is top of the unemployment list with 36.87% of its population, followed by Extremadura at 35.56% and then the Canary Islands at 34.27%* (7% above the Spanish National average of 27.16%.
> 
> These figures are based on data from the Labour Force Survey (LFS).


Hi - thanks for posting this info. It presents the true picture - terrifying statistics, with over a third of the working -age population unemployed in the three Spanish regions cited! 
It remains to be seen just how the Spanish people will react, as this appalling crisis continues to escalate, with increasing levels of hardship, desperation and despair. 
I cannot believe that there won't, very soon, be an accompanying escalation in Public unrest and disorder - as has occurred in Greece! it's so hard to see how things might turn around, positively, in time for Spaniards to feel hopeful again. 

Recently, in Waterloo Station, London, I met two young Spanish people working in a bar/restaurant. Both had professional qualifications and training in their respective fields, but a complete lack of opportunity in Spain had forced them to relocate - to accept minimum-wage jobs in the UK's catering industry, whilst sharing accommodation (rooms) with complete strangers, for the foreseeable future! 

_Good on them_ for their '_get up and go'_, but, nonetheless, Spain will need their skills- and yet they might never again work in their own country! In the recent past, each might have looked forward to a professional-level career and salary, with a partner, home and (perhaps) a family of their own. Now, none of that seems remotely possible - and for women, especially, should they hope to have children, the reality of the 'biological clock' cannot be ignored, indefinitely! 

So, what might be the long -term impact of such emigration on the close-knit Spanish family structure? As we know, there are few Government -funded benefits available for those who need financial and/or other forms of assistance, but who lack relatives, close by, to help provide it…! 

Such disturbing times for Spain and the people of this incredible country!

GC


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

GUAPACHICA said:


> _Good on them_ for their '_get up and go'_, but, nonetheless, Spain will need their skills- and yet they might never again work in their own country!
> 
> GC


Well...that's what I did.

If I waited my dream job in Italy, I was probably still waiting!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lonely said:


> Well...that's what I did.
> 
> If I waited my dream job in Italy, I was probably still waiting!


Ironically, me too. "Sad" thing is, I found the work I wanted here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lonely said:


> Well...that's what I did.
> 
> If I waited my dream job in Italy, I was probably still waiting!


You, and a lot of people.
However, there's a difference in people looking for their dream job and looking for *a* job. I have a job here, which every day I'm more thankful for, but it's not my dream job and I couldn't even say it pays the bills!! But dream job, dream house, living the dream - I think most of us don't make it. A degree of happiness hopefully, but the dream?

I have to say I get a bit fed up of people saying you need more energy and ambition to get work. There's a limit as to where that will get you in a deflated economy. If there's no work to be found it doesn't matter how many doors you knock on. Not everyone can set up their own business either; not everyone's cut out for it, has the money to invest, has the know how - it's logical.
The latest thing in our town is fruit and veg shops. In the last 6 months about 10 have opened up. Ten!?! Are they all going to survive? Of course not! Who did their homework, who's got the best produce/ prices/ business plan? I don't know, but I do know that a few months down the line we're going to be seeing an awful lot of closed shops again.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

The whole gloomy, disappointing, (un)employment situation as described by El Pais...

Unemployment in Spain passes six-million mark for the first time | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

whitenoiz said:


> The whole gloomy, disappointing, (un)employment situation as described by El Pais...
> 
> Unemployment in Spain passes six-million mark for the first time | In English | EL PAÍS


Hi - thanks for providing this link. I wish there were a Forum '_support_' button to click to say just that. The _'like_' option doesn't seem appropriate in view of the subject matter concerned!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The sad thing about all this is that European politicians seem to have lost the skill of joined-up thinking.
The global free market as enshrined locally in the Single European Act gave us free movement of capital and labour as well as goods. Translated into real-world speak that means people in Spain could borrow money cheaply from German banks and people from poor post-socialist states could move to richer older EU member states.
This led to debt, family breakdown , fractured communities and tension between immigrants and the host communities.

Faced with social problems such as alienation, rising crime, soaring divorce rates and anti-social behaviour, politicians blame single parents,poor parenting in general, Marxist teachers and other easy targets, as they are unable to see that all these social ills result from the consequences of their own free market policies.

So in Spain we have three 'lost generations', an obscene gap in the UK between the super rich and ordinary working people and everywhere in Europe increasing unemployment,xenophobia and the rise of the far right.

The crucial issue is simple: how can national governments regain control of their economies from the global financial markets? I have yet to read or hear a feasible plan to achieve this. Romantic notions of popular revolution from the left are real only in the fevered imaginations of the political hobbyists. More of the same will only continue to kill us slowly.
Where are the real leaders, people who speak for the moderate majority who only want to be left in peace to earn a fair wage and to be able to secure a decent life for themselves and a future for their children...


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> The sad thing about all this is that European politicians seem to have lost the skill of joined-up thinking.
> The global free market as enshrined locally in the Single European Act gave us free movement of capital and labour as well as goods. Translated into real-world speak that means people in Spain could borrow money cheaply from German banks and people from poor post-socialist states could move to richer older EU member states.
> This led to debt, family breakdown , fractured communities and tension between immigrants and the host communities.
> 
> ...


Sadly the Utopia that many real Labour people thought they were struggling for. As I had to point out this week to someone on Yahoo!, Communism and Marxism had and has little to do with ordinary decent folk. It all actually sprang from disenchanted, disaffected middle and upper class intellectuals generally living a life of relative luxury in exile. I would also [point out that most of the real Marxist/Leninist/Communist spies in Britain for a century came from the upper/middle class backgrounds most notably associated with Tory/capitalist/elitist factions in society at large.

My biggest concern when I stop to think about all this is the swing of the political pendulum. Looking carefully at the statements that are being made by our politicians and so called betters, the swing to the far right has already begun. And going back over the years to the collapse of East Germany and reunification of Germany, it was predicted then that economic tragedy was inevitable. Germany with a high value currency at the time. the Mark, found that export markets exhibited decline and the costs as predicted by the pundits of the day could not be sustained by trade alone. They could not afford it and additional resources would be needed for a period of 50 years or more to recover. This in many ways has been achieved on the back of a cheap currency, the euro, paid for essentially and continues to be paid for by the weaker southern European economies. This money has to all intents and purposes stalled in its supply and hence the raid in Cyprus on ordinary folk to establish a precedent. Europe must end this stagnation quickly and equitably for all members, extreme right wing politics is the inevitable consequence of failure to do so.

I often read the "conspiracy theory" material that is around and try to check some of the facts (or non facts as the case may be) and do you know this derided sector of society has the match by about 40 - Love at the moment when we examine the minutiae of the propaganda we are being fed.

regards


----------



## thomas541 (Jul 7, 2013)

whitenoiz said:


> The whole gloomy, disappointing, (un)employment situation as described by El Pais...
> 
> Unemployment in Spain passes six-million mark for the first time | In English | EL PAÍS


about the desempleo:
Spain if you search economic history has had in the past 25 years two times such high level (25% or so). so it's not just the euro situation.
there's something deep inside the job system that seems flawed:
1. lack of mobility, people (researchers say) don't move easily then again some go up to Germany or Switerland or UK now but still a drop in the ocean.
2. still a very stringent, highly complex, even scary, legislation regarding contracts
that scares employers.

my interest in this is because we intend to create a business in Spain with up to 10 employees so lots of research required, lots of parameters to consider.
proceeding very cautiously !

lots of time wil be needed to "feel" in situ the situation and make the right decisions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lonely said:


> I guess that in Andalucia women have lots of free time


Oh yes. It is known the world over that Andalucian women lead a life of idleness and luxury.
They spend their days reclining by their poolsides whilst their male partners clean the house, care for the children and take care of their every need.
My friend Meri says her husband Juan simply spoils her...he even brings her fancy cocktails as she lies in the sun, watching him hang up the washing..
How I envy her and all these other pampered women.....


----------

